# Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"



## Anglerboard Redaktion (4. April 2018)

*







  [FONT=&quot]Frage 1: Wie schafft es der DAFV vom "Naturschutzverband" wieder ein "Anglerverband" zu werden und warum hat man sich erst als Naturschutzverband definiert?[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] 
Lindner: Der DAFV ist auch ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband, aber natürlich in erster Linie den Interessen der Angler verpflichtet. „nützen und schützen“ gehört zwangsläufig zusammen, alleine schon durch die gesetzlich verankerte Hegeverpflichtung der Angler in Deutschland. Würden wir uns nicht auch für die Hege und Pflege der uns anvertrauten Gewässer kümmern, wären wir ähnlich wie Bootsfahrer am Wasser reine Nutzer. Es war der Wunsch der beiden Verbände bei der Verschmelzung, dass der Status des VDSF als Naturschutzverband erhalten bleibt. Dieser räumt uns eine Reihe von Rechten ein, welche wir zur Durchsetzung unserer Interessen dringend brauchen. Z.B. das Verbandsklagerecht oder die Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligung von Umweltverbänden. Dass wir das Profil des DAFV als Interessenvertretung der Angler stärken wollen und müssen, sehen wir und daran arbeiten wir.[/FONT]


----------



## Ørret (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann soll die _(Mod. Begriff gelöscht, bitte keine Beleidigungen)_ das gefälligst auch so kommunizieren und auch 
dem entsprechend handeln...... lächerlich #q#q


----------



## Kochtopf (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*



Ørret schrieb:


> Dann soll die (gelöscht vom Mod) das gefälligst auch so kommunizieren und auch
> dem entsprechend handeln...... lächerlich #q#q



Tun se doch gerade, komm runter von deinem Berg des Zornes!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*

Wie oft und in welchen Fällen wurde das Verbandsklagerecht als anerkannter Naturschutzverband genutzt, um zu klagen?


----------



## Gast (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne den Mann nicht, ich habe auch nichts mit deutschen Angelverbänden zu tun.
Keine Ahnung ob das einer von den Guten oder Bösen ist.
Aber viel Ahnung hat er nicht.
Wenn er als Angler denn mal nur halb so viel Müll aus dem Wasser gezogen hätte wie ich als Bootfahrer.
Soviel zur Gewässerpflege.


----------



## Ørret (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Tun se doch gerade, komm runter von deinem Berg des Zornes!


Ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen das die jemals im Intresse der Angler gehandelt hätten....dir etwa


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*

Glatt gelogen!

Siehe Satzung des DAFV:
_§ 2 ZWECK, ZIELE UND AUFGABEN_
_ZWECK DES VERBANDES _
_1.  ..._
_2.  Zweck des Verbandes ist die Erhaltung, Pflege und Wiederherstellung einer für Mensch, Tier und Pflanzen _
_lebensfähigen Natur, insbesondere gesunder Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme, zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit und zur Sicherung aller Formen einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei unter Beachtung des dazugehörigen Tierschutzes. Der Verband verfolgt weiterhin folgende gemeinnützigeZwecke: Förderung des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege, Förderung des Umweltschutzes, _
_Förderung des Küstenschutzes und des Hochwasserschutzes, Förderung des Sports, Förderung der _
_Bildung._
_
_
Es gab auch keinen "_[FONT=&quot]Wunsch der beiden Verbände bei der Verschmelzung[/FONT]_".
Alles(!) was die 12er-Kommission erarbeitet hatte, wurde vom damaligen VDSF-Präsi Mohnert in die Tonne geschmissen. 

Er hat dann sein ganz eigenes Programm umgesetzt.
Und DAV-Präsi Markstein hat alles geschluckt, weil ihm Teile seiner DAV-Verbände drohten, sie treten beim Scheitern der Gespräche direkt aus.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*

Da ein allgemeiner Strang (wohl mit Recht) fehlt, hier mein allgemeines Statement:

Es ist das erwartete Desaster als Antwort. Nach nunmehr 5 Jahren DAFV ist der Verband offenbar noch immer auf der Suche nach seinen Aufgaben. Dies verdeutlichen die Antworten zu 1+2 ganz deutlich. Aus den weiteren Antworten spricht vornehmlich Inkompetenz in angelpolitischen Fragen und Mutlosigkeit im Handeln. Der Verband dümpelt dahin und kann sich kaum noch über Wasser halten. Die Erfolglosigkeit und politische Irrelevanz des DAFV treibt zu Recht immer mehr Landesverbände aus diesem Bundesverband heraus. Die nichtssagenden Antworten und Absichtserklärungen in den offiziellen Antworten des DAFV leiten den eigenen Abgesang ein!


----------



## Ørret (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*

|good:


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*

|good:


----------



## willmalwassagen (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*

Immerhin schreibt Olaf obwohl er diese Woche Urlaub hat. Hat er jetzt als Pressesprecher geschrieben oder privat?


----------



## saza (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Da ein allgemeiner Strang (wohl mit Recht) fehlt, hier mein allgemeines Statement:
> 
> Es ist das erwartete Desaster als Antwort. Nach nunmehr 5 Jahren DAFV ist der Verband offenbar noch immer auf der Suche nach seinen Aufgaben. Dies verdeutlichen die Antworten zu 1+2 ganz deutlich. Aus den weiteren Antworten spricht vornehmlich Inkompetenz in angelpolitischen Fragen und Mutlosigkeit im Handeln. Der Verband dümpelt dahin und kann sich kaum noch über Wasser halten. Die Erfolglosigkeit und politische Irrelevanz des DAFV treibt zu Recht immer mehr Landesverbände aus diesem Bundesverband heraus. Die nichtssagenden Antworten und Absichtserklärungen in den offiziellen Antworten des DAFV leiten den eigenen Abgesang ein!




|good:


----------



## Moringotho (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Immerhin schreibt Olaf obwohl er diese Woche Urlaub hat. Hat er jetzt als Pressesprecher geschrieben oder privat?




sers,

die antworten waren doch schon da, mussten nur "bearbeitet" werden vor der veröffentlichung.
oder hab ich das was falschverstanden?

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Peter_Piper (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Da ein allgemeiner Strang (wohl mit Recht) fehlt, hier mein allgemeines Statement:
> 
> Es ist das erwartete Desaster als Antwort. Nach nunmehr 5 Jahren DAFV ist der Verband offenbar noch immer auf der Suche nach seinen Aufgaben. Dies verdeutlichen die Antworten zu 1+2 ganz deutlich. Aus den weiteren Antworten spricht vornehmlich Inkompetenz in angelpolitischen Fragen und Mutlosigkeit im Handeln. Der Verband dümpelt dahin und kann sich kaum noch über Wasser halten. Die Erfolglosigkeit und politische Irrelevanz des DAFV treibt zu Recht immer mehr Landesverbände aus diesem Bundesverband heraus. Die nichtssagenden Antworten und Absichtserklärungen in den offiziellen Antworten des DAFV leiten den eigenen Abgesang ein!


|good:

Bin gerade am durchlesen der ganzen Antworten vom DAFV, bin fassungs- und sprachlos. Vor lauter Kopfschütteln habe ich schon Kopfschmerzen,...#d#d#d einfach nur peinlich, dieses inhaltslose Gerede von Verbandsseite!


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Da ein allgemeiner Strang (wohl mit Recht) fehlt, hier mein allgemeines Statement:
> 
> Es ist das erwartete Desaster als Antwort. Nach nunmehr 5 Jahren DAFV ist der Verband offenbar noch immer auf der Suche nach seinen Aufgaben. Dies verdeutlichen die Antworten zu 1+2 ganz deutlich. Aus den weiteren Antworten spricht vornehmlich Inkompetenz in angelpolitischen Fragen und Mutlosigkeit im Handeln. Der Verband dümpelt dahin und kann sich kaum noch über Wasser halten. Die Erfolglosigkeit und politische Irrelevanz des DAFV treibt zu Recht immer mehr Landesverbände aus diesem Bundesverband heraus. Die nichtssagenden Antworten und Absichtserklärungen in den offiziellen Antworten des DAFV leiten den eigenen Abgesang ein!



|good:

Mehr dazu, wäre schon ein weniger!


----------



## Vanner (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*



Deep Down schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Mehr dazu, wäre schon ein weniger!



Sehe ich auch so. Mir wird schlecht wenn ich die Antworten von Verbandsseite aus lese. Da fällt einem nichts mehr zu ein.#q


----------



## angler1996 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge:
 In welchen Gesetz ist die Hegeverpflichtung für Angler festgeschrieben?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge:
> In welchen Gesetz ist die Hegeverpflichtung für Angler festgeschrieben?



Wenn, dann in den Landesgesetzen. Der Fischereipachtvertrag beinhaltet automatisch die Hegepflicht. Sie kann auch innerhalb des Fischereipachtvertrages nicht ausgeschlossen oder eingeschränkt werden (NRW).


----------



## angler1996 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Vom "Naturschutzverband" zum "Anglerverband"*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn, dann in den Landesgesetzen. Der Fischereipachtvertrag beinhaltet automatisch die Hegepflicht. Sie kann auch innerhalb des Fischereipachtvertrages nicht ausgeschlossen oder eingeschränkt werden (NRW).


 
 Ja, was anderes viel mir auch nicht ein.
 Ich liebe leere Worthülsen#h


----------

